# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Using flat iron on my natural wig

## Kayla1995

Hi everyone! I wonder if I can use a flat iron hair straightener on my natural hair wig from Indique. Can't really find this information for my particular model from the manufacturer. I want to straighten it a bit with a steam iron from my sister (the one that produces steam between plates, like these), she says it's much less damaging than an ordinary iron, but I'm still not sure.

----------


## NancyCooper

Any iron has a negative effect on hair, there are just some irons that are more dangerous than others. Alternatively, I recommend choosing hairstyles that emphasize the natural texture of your hair. For instance, https://thehairstyledaily.com/the-mo...-hair-options/. Personally, I refused to use the iron.

----------

